# Italien: Weltmeister Mafia!



## Muli (7 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

bin hier über einen kleinen verschwörerischen Artikel gestossen!
Er schildert den Weg Italiens bis ins Finale der Fussball-WM in unserem Lande!

Kann ihn nur empfehlen und würde mich über Eure Meinung dazu freuen!
Vor allem, was ihr darüber denkt, dass Braunbär Bruno (ein verkannter Spitzel und Deserteur) von Scharfschützen der Mafia erlegt wurde, statt von einer Hand voll Gebirgsjäger 

Hier findet Ihr den Artikel!


http://zuender.zeit.de/2006/28/italien-finale-mafia


----------



## CRonaldo (7 Juli 2006)

Ich finde das ist alles verarschung man solllte Italien diesen Erfolg gönnen und ihn nicht schlecht reden oder durch diese Theorien schlechter machen!


----------



## Muli (7 Juli 2006)

Um Missverständnisse aus dem Weg zu räumen, möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal auf diesen Artikel verweisen:

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread-t_5184.html


----------



## schmalhans (7 Juli 2006)

hab den Artikel schon vorher gelesen gehabt!
war mir ein genuss, super witzige geschrieben und regt zum nachdenken an


----------



## pienpi (10 Juli 2006)

Germany wins the World Championship tournament in Italy on the '90.
Italy wins Germany 2006. 
Mafia, spaghetti, mandolino, pizza, its don't work!
It's only one thing: we are the champions  







Ringhio, magnateli!


----------



## julian (10 Juli 2006)

Eine sehr gelungene Satire mit einem gesunden Schuss Wahrheit!


----------



## mikkka007 (16 März 2010)

jahre später... gibts auch was über_ franzosen?_
zb. damals wm finale gegen *brazil*...
2 treffern ging ein *deutliches stürmerfoul voraus* .. ... usw.


----------

